# Old pic!!



## frank (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a pic of some bottles after the cleaning is done. This pic is from last year. I feel a little better today[&o]


----------



## digdug (Feb 14, 2007)

What method of cleaning do you use?


----------



## frank (Feb 14, 2007)

I use some bottle brushes and clorox plus in a green container and let the bottles soak for 1hour in luke warm warter. Then brush off the mud with soft tooth brush on the outside. The bottle brushes on the inside of the bottle and done . The bottles in the pic took about 10 minutes to clean . Some dumps the bottle come out clean the other heavly stains . Iam sure some else has come across these types of the dumps???[]


----------



## digdug (Feb 14, 2007)

Most of the bottles I find around here are badly stained.  I think it is the Georgia red clay.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 15, 2007)

hi frank,  glad to hear you are feeling a little better.   what is the green bottle under a clear bottle?   looks interesting.     rhona


----------



## frank (Feb 16, 2007)

The green bottle is a screw top extract  bottle they are common around here!! Here's a pic!!


----------



## epgorge (Feb 16, 2007)

They aren't so common up these parts. That is a nice ornate bottle, Frank. Nice kickin around stuff, just wait til you get in the gound a ways. Too much snow up here. But mud season is on its way.

 Joel


----------



## frank (Feb 16, 2007)

I gave a bunch away to  friends they like the green!!!!


----------

